

Dennis Ritchie has died - pythonmeister
http://pythonmeister.blogspot.com/2011/10/dennis-ritchie-has-died.html
Just a few thought - and a big thank you
======
Mithrandir
> _His spirit will survive longer, than we all can imagine. Man is driven to
> create. He created. And everyone wants to create something that lasts._

------
alperakgun
he made, all kinds of programming possible, a world without C is truly
impossible.

